# 1. Aufgabe, eigtl. ganz einfach, aber paar Fragen



## hanno88 (13. Mai 2009)

Hallo, wir haben jetzt in diesem Semester Programmieren I angefangen und sollen folgendes machen:

Erstellen Sie zwei Java-Programme, die Ihren vollständigen Namen und Ihre Matrikelnummer ausgeben.

1. Version, die über die Kommandozeile mit dem Java-Interpreter "java" aufgerufen werden kann. Verwenden Sie ausschließlich die Variable "out" der Java-Klasse "System" und die Java-Klasse "java.lang.String".

2. Version, die als Applet verwendet werden kann. Verwenden Sie ausschließlich die Java-Klassen "java.applet.Applet" und "java.awt.Graphics". Erstellen Sie eine ebenfalls vollständig dokumentierte html-Datei, die dieses Applet beinhaltet und anzeigen kann.

Abzugeben sind beide Java-Quelldateien (*.java), beide kompilierten Java-Bytecodes (*.class) und die html-Datei (*.html) für das Applet.

Hinweise:

Versehen Sie die Quelltexte mit ausführlichen Kommentaren:

java: /* Kommentar */
html: <!-- Kommentar -->

Diese müssen mindestens einen Titel, Ihren Namen, Ihre Matrikelnummer, den Ort und das Datum der Erstellung, die verwendete Entwicklungsumgebung (Betriebssystem, SDK-Version und Hersteller, Browser) und eine kurze aber erschöpfende Beschreibung der jeweiligen Quellen beinhalten.

Achten Sie auf die vereinbarungsgemäße Einrückung und Schreibweise der einzelnen Teile der Quelltexte.

Verwenden Sie keine Wildcards („*“) und keine Import-Anweisungen.



Zu 1. 
So das mit System.out.println(Name; Matrikelnummer);   *<---- kein Problem*

Bloß was ist mit java.lang.String gemeint (*ich brauch doch nur eine Klasse Main wo ich das reinschreibe, oder?)*

Zu 2. Wie soll man Applets sonst einbinden ohne die Import funktion zu nutzen?


Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Marco13 (13. Mai 2009)

java.lang.* (also auch java.lang.String) braucht man nicht explizit hinzwischreiben, das kann man einfach so verwenden.

java.applet.Applet und java.awt.Graphics würden eigentlich in den imports stehen, außer wenn du überall im Quelltext nicht "Applet" sondern "java.applet.Applet" schreibst...


----------



## hanno88 (13. Mai 2009)

mit anderen Worten

einmal so:

public class Main {

	/**
	 * @param args
	 */
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		// TODO Auto-generated method stub

		System.out.println("Name Max Mustermann, Matrikelnummer: XY");

	}

}

und einmal


public class HalloIchApplet extends java.applet.Applet
{


/* @Override */ public void paint( java.awt.Graphics g )
{
g.drawString( "Name: Max Mustermann", 50, 25 );
g.drawString( "Matrikelnummer: XY", 50, 50 );
}
} 


???


Dann hab ich nochn problem, also über run Java application öffnet sich ein applet, aber wenn ich die html datei öffne in der 

<html><body> 
<applet code="HalloIchApplet.class" width="200" height="100"></applet> 
</body></html>

steht, gibt mir firefox eienn Fehler, "Fehler. Bitte klicken, um...."

Die Datei hab ich index.html genannt

woran kann DAS liegen?


----------



## Marco13 (13. Mai 2009)

Jo, die Klassen sehen so erstmal richtig aus. 

_Dann hab ich nochn problem, also über run Java application öffnet sich ein applet, ..._
Wohl eher nicht, aber das war wohl ein Verschreiber 

Zu dem Applet-Problem: Bei Firefox gibt's im Menü "Extras->Java Console", kannst mal schauen, ob da was interessantes drinsteht....


----------



## hanno88 (13. Mai 2009)

hab ich angeklickt, ist nichts passiert. das einzige was passiert ist, ist, dass "java console" jetzt ausgegraut ist -.-

kann das was damit zu tun haben, wo ich die index.html liegen habe? muss ich die irgendwo speziell hinschieben, um evtl. eine Verbindung mit den Codes von Java herstellen muss?!


----------



## Marco13 (13. Mai 2009)

Auch wenn du das machst nachdem du die Seite mit dem Applet gleaden hast?  ???:L


----------



## hanno88 (20. Mai 2009)

hat sich übrigens erledigt, es wurde ein html datei angelegt und sobald ich diese geöffnet habe, hats funktioniert.

Kann also geschlossen werden


----------

